
Foxconn Hopes to Staff New Wisconsin Plant with Robots and Chinese Workers - ourmandave
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/11/scott-walker-2018-foxconn-plans-to-staff-wisconsin-plant-with-chinese-workers.html
======
masonic

      cut his state’s K-12 education budget by nearly $1 billion dollars (sic)
    

... then gives a link to Politifact which _directly contradicts_ the claim.
Politifact posts a miscalculated figure of $600M, claiming inflation-adjusted
(but their amount is inflated, based on 2019) but is _not_ adjusted per capita
(enrollment has dropped).

------
ohiovr
At least the robots aren’t from Mexico

